
Microsoft HoloLens: Actiongram Beta Feat. Lt. Sulu - markingram
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwWueXlsOrA
======
markingram
First look and semi-critic review of Actiongram beta:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JQX_OVTj4v0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JQX_OVTj4v0)

